# Empress of Canada passenger list 1964



## Ragush

Hello friends, I came to Canada from Britain with my family in November 1964 on the Empress of Canada. I can't obtain the passenger list for that crossing from Immigration Canada because of privacy laws and the U.K. National Archives don't have records past 1960. I welcome any ideas on how I might track down the list. Did every passenger receive a list ( my parents didn't keep it if that is the case)? Thank you!


----------



## cajef

I was a Radio Officer on the Empress of Canada in 1964, we certainly received a passenger list with every sailing so assumed the passengers did as well, while I have quite a bit of memorabilia from my time on there passenger lists are not some of the items.


----------



## Ragush

Thank you for replying. While you don't have a passenger list, it is really neat to hear from someone who worked on the ship at that time!


----------



## R58484956

Greetings *Ragush* and welcome to *SN. * Bon voyage.


----------



## tom roberts

On the immigration to Canada, there was a family from Chester who were friends of my mum and dad,the lady asked my mum if she could borrow a suitcase and as I was at home she asked me if I would lend her a fiver as her eldest lad was going to a farming college and they were a bit short sadly I was near broke after being ashore and needed my few bob to pay the sailors home before joining another ship so I didn't help.My mum didn't see her for a week or so,I picked up the Liverpool echo paper and lol and behold there on the front page was the family the dad ,wife and all their kids about 6 or 8 I can't remember how many for sure all on the gangway of the Empress of England or the Britain again I'm not sure which ,so much for my mum seeing her suitcase again I was glad I didn't loan them the fiver,but my mum told me they had bought all sorts ,furniture,t.vs etc on the never never then sold it ,I wonder where they are now? Crafty sods.


----------



## DMA

*Pier 21 in Halifax NS*



Ragush said:


> Hello friends, I came to Canada from Britain with my family in November 1964 on the Empress of Canada. I can't obtain the passenger list for that crossing from Immigration Canada because of privacy laws and the U.K. National Archives don't have records past 1960. I welcome any ideas on how I might track down the list. Did every passenger receive a list ( my parents didn't keep it if that is the case)? Thank you!



Hi 
Check this website https://www.pier21.ca/home 
for a price you should be able to have them trace whoever your looking for. Good Luck.


----------



## Ragush

Thank you for suggesting Pier21. We were in Halifax two years ago for a wedding and my husband and I took the opportunity to spend time at The Pier21 museum. My husband was able to find records of his grandparents arrival in Canada, which was great. They had a binder of souvenir passenger lists for the Empress of Canada, but not for my family's crossing. Your note prompted me to send them an email to see if they have obtained one since then and I received a prompt reply saying that, unfortunately, they have not. I can, however, request my own official landing record from the government after filling in a personal access to information form, which is fine. Pier 21 tell me that since I immigrated I can ask for my own recon at no cost. I'd still love to find a souvenir passenger list.


----------



## SarahU

My husband and l left Greenock Sept.16, 1964 on the E of C - through the Straits of Belle Isle, docking in Quebec City to clear customs & immigration, then disembarking in Montreal on Seotember 22nd. and train to Toronto. I still have the passenger list and songbook, also used to have playing cards. The mist famous passenger travelling with us, though in 1st. Class, was Alfie Bass of the tv show Bootsie & Snudge. After the initial bout sea sickness around the top of Ireland, we had a great time. It was like a luxury cruise to us newly weds, we loved every minute, the movies, the entertainment, the meals and met new friends who took us under their wing. Thank goodness my husband had a job waiting for him as we stepped ashore with only a few dollars,


----------

